# iPad recovery?



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

What can be recovered off of an iPad in the way of old emails, chats, etc which may have been deleted? Does one need to have the AppleID of the iPad or can it be connected to any computer with iTunes? What if the computer already has a different AppleID associated with it and wants to sync the iPad, how does one not erase what is on the iPad?


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

If it had been plugged in to a computer then the backup can be looked at without the apple id. Emails, and chats associated with a third party program/website will be gone, but the imessages will be there if they were there when it was backed up.

If it's been deleted off the ipad, and you don't have access to that particular computer it's gone for good.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

If the person that had the IPad had the icloud setup you can do a recovery from the Icloud as well. 

You just need to figure out there Apple credentials. 

Clay


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I can get the data from their iCloud using the iPad and their appleID?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

If they use the icloud to back up there stuff. 

You can check the current Icloud setting under settings. 

You can google IPad recovery using Icloud. 



Clay


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> If they use the icloud to back up there stuff.
> 
> You can check the current Icloud setting under settings.
> 
> ...


The big downfall for this is they get an email saying that a new device logged in to their account. If you don't mind about them knowing about the snooping, you're good. If they only use the icloud email you can log in and delete it, but it also send to their recovery email, which you may or may not have access to.

If you're looking for an ongoing thing you can also set up another iDevice with their credentials and get copies of their iMessages as if it was their iPhone/iPad. I would have done this, but my WW was using email and burner phone after first D-Day.

Recovery costs a lot for what you get out of it, if anything. It's not 100%. In a no fault state it wouldn't be worth IMO.


----------

